# Finding Nemo



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been waiting to see it for awhile now. A feeding video with one clown fish and whatever that blue fish was. It can be set to the theme music of the movie







. I know they're saltwater but they won't live long anyways hehehee. Will someone make it?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

If nobody steps up then I'm gonna do it. My p's can handle nemo but not the big blue biatch. So I have to wait awhile.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

do you mean rhe triggerfish?
like dory from the movie?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> do you mean rhe triggerfish?
> like dory from the movie?
> [snapback]855995[/snapback]​


Yea I meant Dory. I think she's a Blue Tang.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> Yea I meant Dory. I think she's a Blue Tang.
> [snapback]856039[/snapback]​


Yeah, shes a Pacific Blue/Regal Blue/Hippo/whatever other name they go by tang.

BTW: If you want to send me about $50 for the tang and $20 for the clown fish, I'd be more than happy to go pick these fish up and let my 9 pygos tear them up. That movie created the biggest headache in the world for anyone who works at a fish store.

All I hear all day long is "NEEEEMOOO!" or "LOOK MOMMY! DORY DORY DORY DORYFISH!" We counted one Saturday how many times we heard "Nemo" and I gave up after I got to 49... the store was still open for anther 5 hours.

We've considered filing a class action lawsuit against Disney for the emotional damages.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nobody is going to spend 20 bucks on a feeder dude, hence why we haven't seen the video


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nobody is going to spend 20 bucks on a feeder dude, hence why we haven't seen the video
> [snapback]856320[/snapback]​


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nobody is going to spend 20 bucks on a feeder dude, hence why we haven't seen the video
> [snapback]856320[/snapback]​


Well guys its gonna take me a bit....but the video will happen


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Yeah, shes a Pacific Blue/Regal Blue/Hippo/whatever other name they go by tang.
> 
> BTW: If you want to send me about $50 for the tang and $20 for the clown fish, I'd be more than happy to go pick these fish up and let my 9 pygos tear them up. That movie created the biggest headache in the world for anyone who works at a fish store.
> 
> ...


Yea thats why I created the thread. We will make it so and all our anguish shall be relieved


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

You want Nemo? here you go:

View attachment 45530


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

well that would be stupid and a pointless death.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

me and my friend were talking about doing that. were going half on nemo then putting him in my tank with my black just need a video camera, its gonna be sweet


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Brendan said:


> me and my friend were talking about doing that. were going half on nemo then putting him in my tank with my black just need a video camera, its gonna be sweet
> [snapback]856544[/snapback]​


YES!


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

everyday, i read something so pointless... sigh*


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

they sell clownfish for like 9.99 at my LFS i duno how much blue tangs are tho


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

First P-trek and now this. You are quite some figur


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

jan said:


> First P-trek and now this. You are quite some figur
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm trying to get into movies also hehe. If I make the vid it will Be Captain P and his crew vs Nemo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> well that would be stupid and a pointless death.
> [snapback]856510[/snapback]​


I agree...








If it doesn't die of shock first, what's the difference between having an orange or a blue fish being torn to shreds alive???


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

JAC said:


> You want Nemo? here you go:
> 
> View attachment 45530
> 
> [snapback]856509[/snapback]​


*lol thats a good one*


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> everyday, i read something so pointless... sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me 2


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hmmm. I really dont know what to say in this thread









I'm speechless. I dont see the 'coolness' to it. it would be cooler (IMO) to buy like a large barb or something if u want to spend that much money on a feeder fish.

atleast that way u could spend less money and get a bigger fish...just a thought

I dont get it


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Not nice


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Curley said:


> me 2
> [snapback]857853[/snapback]​


Count me also.....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I agree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is I'm tired of Finding Nemo and feeding the fish to piranhas is the equivalent of burning something in effigy. Also what does it matter what kind of fish is fed to piranhas, is it "less cruel" to feed a goldfish or a rat for that matter?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

people that call them nemos and dories piss me off a lot..........


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> everyday, i read something so pointless... sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep... another crazy idea post!! However, if you post the video I am sure I would watch it!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> yep... another crazy idea post!! However, if you post the video I am sure I would watch it!
> [snapback]858894[/snapback]​


The video will happen.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

am i missing something here? if u put a sw fish in fw tank wont the fish die anyway. and will a sw fish be very good for your p's anyway? i think it is a not worth it.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

its gonna be boring cause one gulp and its gone


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> am i missing something here? if u put a sw fish in fw tank wont the fish die anyway. and will a sw fish be very good for your p's anyway? i think it is a not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feed my p's saltwater fish all the time....halibut


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

oh didnt really think about that. but how long would a sw fish live in fw???


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

still dont think it is worth waisting cool sw fish. it wouldnt be more than one bite


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hell ill let my cichlid eat nemo, tires of hearing that damn name at the fish store.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm nailing out a buy with george right now







6 emails deep. We might need to call eachother to get it done for tommorow.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

why don't u try a green spotted puffer? i heard they have toxins. i don't know if it's true or not, wanna test that out for me???


----------

